# Who makes the best unpainted crankbaits?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking to start painting my own crank and jerkbaits. I want them to look good ( which will be on me ) but more importantly, i want them to perform good in the water. There is a few brands on amazon, but are they worth it, or should i purchase from JNC?


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

A lot of people have good things to say about Dinger Baits.





Lure Bodies - Dinger Custom Baits LLC







dingerbaits.com




I personally haven’t used them . I think all of them are made in China.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Might try Lure Parts Online.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

jdl447 said:


> A lot of people have good things to say about Dinger Baits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jdl447 said:


> A lot of people have good things to say about Dinger Baits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go figure, out of stock on almost everything


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Unpaintedcrankbaits
Backwateroutfitting
Alternitivelures
Cedarrunoutdoors


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

We have a wide variety of unpainted crankbait bodies, sold in packs of two. You can take a look at them here:
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/crankbait-bodies/341122.aspx

Feel free to reach out to us via email or give us a call if you have any questions.

Tight Lines,

Jann's Netcraft


----------

